# Next year's location?



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Yep, Indy...I was at the 2010 session HAS and it was announced that it was going back to Indiana for 2011. By the way, I throughly enjoyed being at HAS this year. It was great.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Did they say where in Indiana :s


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I am 100% positive it will be in Indiana...However, I am not 100% positive on the exact location in Indiana. Somehow I was under the impression it was back to where they had it in Indiana most recently which was Vincennes, IN, but again I am not sure. I will try to contact the HAS president to find out more specifics. When I do, I will pass it along here.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I checked in with Jim Garrison at HAS and he confirmed that HAS 2011 will be held at Vincennes, IN. Hope this helps those with their planning for next year's event. God bless...


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone point me to who I need to contact about a vendor's space for this? Appreciate any help. We are a new startup and want to get in early on a wait list if spaces are filled. Thanks


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

kbfarms said:


> Can anyone point me to who I need to contact about a vendor's space for this? Appreciate any help. We are a new startup and want to get in early on a wait list if spaces are filled. Thanks



Here's the contact list for HAS:
http://www.heartlandbees.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=4


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------

